# Larrys Reef Frenzy Fish Eggs



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I feed LRS foods to all my tanks, and thank Paul for having introduced this product to the forum. It's an amazing food and I think the best frozen food around.
Last week, I found a new product from LRS called Fish Eggs, which is supposed to be for finicky eaters. It says Mandarins and pipe fish on the package, but I love my slender anthias, and they are finicky, so I picked up some.
It is expensive, but a pack goes a long way. I have to shave it off with a knife, and right now, my 3 anthias in qt are loving the food.
This is a very small egg size, so not worth it for tangs and such, but I could see any number of small mouth fish liking this food. So if you have nano fish. Or picky eaters, or maybe even sea horses (don't know about that, but maybe), check this food out.


----------



## imy112 (Dec 8, 2011)

Awesome product review! Thanks for sharing your experience


----------



## Reef keeper (Nov 22, 2014)

I use it in my reef and FT. I have some queen anthias, and they are maniacs on this stuff. My little checkerboard wrasse eats it as well. it really is a great food, and worth it, as above


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Reef keeper said:


> I use it in my reef and FT. I have some queen anthias, and they are maniacs on this stuff. My little checkerboard wrasse eats it as well. it really is a great food, and worth it, as above


I agree, I got some as well and the fish love it.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

will have to try this with my microfish.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

It should work well, all my gobies and dragonets are eating it


----------

